

Ask HN: How do you make your MacBook Pro battery last longer? - yawz

As I explained in a short blog post(1) I&#x27;m looking for ways to improve my MacBook Pro (Retina)&#x27;s battery life. Do you guys have any tricks? I am missing something obvious here?<p><i>(1) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yagizerkan.tumblr.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;77282438878&#x2F;macbook-pro-battery-drain</i>
======
selectnull
Google Chrome.app is pretty much constantly on the list of apps using
significant energy so I don't think that's unusual.

I'm using 13" Air and have 10hours+ of battery time with it.

~~~
dangayle
Chrome is the only app I have that will consistently turn my macbook into a
1000˚ clothes iron. That's probably the #1 reason I still use Firefox for
general computing.

~~~
selectnull
That's not my experience. Chrome is my main browser and although it is using
significant energy according to battery indicator, the notebook is never
running hot nor do I have problems with battery.

~~~
dangayle
I should note, I tend to have a LOT of tabs open (like 20–70, because I have a
sickness). In Chrome, each one gets its own slice of CPU, and it gets way up
there.

My lap, and my potential for creating future children, much prefer Firefox.

~~~
matznerd
If you call 20-70 tabs a sickness, then what would you call my 374 tabs?

~~~
rahimnathwani
The illest.

